# Adapted EF TS-E lens performance.



## Gazwas (Oct 29, 2019)

I’ve not seen any mentions of people using the current TS-E lenses on the R and wondered how they performed when adapted.

I’ve used them with a Metabones adapter on a Sony and never thought they performed quite as well as when on a Canon body. This may have been down to the extra resolution of the Sony sensor showing up more issues with the adapter - I have no idea?

Anyone care to share their impressions?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 5, 2019)

This strikes me as kind of an odd question. A lot of what people are talking about when they talk about how well a lens performs when adapted is related to how well it autofocuses, which obviously isn't in play when you talk about a tilt shift lens.

So what are you asking about? Are you wondering if the aperture works properly or if the metadata comes through? I honestly can't say as I haven't tried a Canon tilt shift on my EOS R. I did use my Rokinon 24mm tilt shift on the R, and it works like I would expect, and the focus peaking in the R is nice when you're dealing with a complicated lens like a tilt shift where your plane of focus is not very intuitive.


----------



## maves (Nov 11, 2019)

I use both the 24mm TS-E ii and 17mm TS-e adapted on my EOS R for commercial Architectural photography.

Image quality is fantastic, I notice no issues that people do get from adapting the Canon TS lenses to Sony, however from the accounts I've seen the latest Metabones adapter addressed this issue bu changing the flocking in the adapter. The drop in CPL adapter is brilliant with the 17mm.

I have even used a 1.4 Teleconverter with a Drop in CPL filter with the 24mm shifted at 10mm and got a usable shot!

My biggest complaint about the EOS R for architecture is the electronic level is SO intrusive in the view finder and frustrating to use accurately (and mine is out by .4 of a degree). I wish it had the graphic display of the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 11, 2019)

maves said:


> I use both the 24mm TS-E ii and 17mm TS-e adapted on my EOS R for commercial Architectural photography.
> 
> Image quality is fantastic, I notice no issues that people do get from adapting the Canon TS lenses to Sony, however from the accounts I've seen the latest Metabones adapter addressed this issue bu changing the flocking in the adapter. The drop in CPL adapter is brilliant with the 17mm.
> 
> ...


Yes, the R electronic level is insane... the small one at the top of the VF with the 1dx2 was brilliant .


----------

